# Fashion No No...Halle Berry



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

*From: Hip Candy*



 Okay, you know what? I'm gonna go out on a limb and give *Halle* the benefit of the doubt here. She didn't realize her dress was as *sheer* as it is, and she also didn't know that the paparazzi would be bidding her farewell at the airport with all their *x-ray strength lightbulbs*. Because her undies (and her *bumcake*... _and you'll have to excuse my terminology there, it comes from having young nieces and nephews..)_ are clearly visible from the back, but again, I'm sure that this wasn't intentional on her part.
All that being said, *VTL* _(visible thong line)_ is just as bad a problem as *VPL* _(visible panty line)_ if not worse_._ Whether you can see the thong clearly like in the pics above or just the friggin' IMPRINT of it, a *visible thong line* is just not the best look. The whole point of wearing a thong is to give the _appearance_ of not having on _anything_, a smooth and finished look underneath your clothing. If people can see your panty line or worse, your thong line/imprint... well, what's the point?

*VPL*=Negative 6 points.

*VTL*=Negative 2,478 points.

*Pic Source*


----------



## jessiej78 (May 12, 2007)

Lol


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

whatever, i like the dress! haha


----------



## katnahat (May 12, 2007)

Why is she wearing a ball cap and carrying the "floppy hat"?






Sorry, I know that had nothing to do with the post.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 12, 2007)

Sure VTL is a fashion NONO, but her Bumcake is looking right! Halle you are too HOT.


----------



## dcole710 (May 12, 2007)

eh...this isn't too bad. I can think of a lot more heinous fashion crimes. At least she still looks hot!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eh...this isn't too bad. I can think of a lot more heinous fashion crimes. At least she still looks hot!


----------



## luxotika (May 12, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## chocobon (May 12, 2007)

Lol!She's still Halle and she can getaway with it!


----------



## bCreative (May 12, 2007)

I love the dress!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 12, 2007)

Her boyfriend looks like he's ready to punch somebody out (and look at Halle holding him back), lol. She's still gorgeous, see-through dress or not. I wish my bumcake looked like that, haha.


----------



## Bec688 (May 13, 2007)

Oh dear lol


----------



## michal_cohen (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her boyfriend looks like he's ready to punch somebody out (and look at Halle holding him back), lol. She's still gorgeous, see-through dress or not. I wish my bumcake looked like that, haha. yea its look like ha saying what wrong ppl you never saw a butt before?

ahhaahh


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 13, 2007)

Haha - first of all I love your point system for VTL...nice!

And second of all, ew! I mean maybe she really didn't know - but I normally look 360 degrees and ask people if I think there is a possibility LOL!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 13, 2007)

Lol. Im sure she knew but didnt care.


----------



## MindySue (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why is she wearing a ball cap and carrying the "floppy hat"?




Sorry, I know that had nothing to do with the post.










ahahah yeah thats rather weird now that you point that out


----------



## SewAmazing (May 13, 2007)

Damn.. It's such a cute dress! Maybe if it was a print it would have concealed better..


----------



## xEdenx (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol!She's still Halle and she can getaway with it! i second that


----------



## pinksugar (May 13, 2007)

maybe it is a VPL but she has a wedgie? just a thought.

Geez that dress is sheer





you guys are right her bumcake is totally hot enough to almost get away with this heehee


----------



## KatJ (May 13, 2007)

I dont think she knew. The front doesnt look like that at all, its all in the camera lighting IMO.

She's got one hot a** though!


----------



## daer0n (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think she knew. The front doesnt look like that at all, its all in the camera lighting IMO.
She's got one hot a** though!

LOLi don't really like her butt, i think it's too big :S

but its just about taste


----------



## flychick767 (May 15, 2007)

I think she looks great. And I think all women should wear / not wear anything they want without having to always worry if someone has a camera around.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOLi don't really like her butt, i think it's too big :S

but its just about taste





I agree. lol.
I've seen a lot of people look a lot worse, but she definitely could be wearing more flattering clothes that didn't make her butt look like that!


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oops! Ditto


----------



## babyangel (May 15, 2007)

I like the dress on her. Like others said I don't think she knew.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## clwkerric (May 15, 2007)

cute


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 15, 2007)

I don't think she knew, and you already know the camera people's bulbs zoom in on EVERYTHING...good thing of it is she's got a nice body so no one really cares...LOL Now if it was me there would be need for the airport to go on a code red!


----------



## Nox (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eh...this isn't too bad. I can think of a lot more heinous fashion crimes. At least she still looks hot! ^^ Aye. I'm down with that.


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

nonono


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, Halle Berry is undeniably one of my favorite actresses, but what is going on in the photo. What on earth is she wearing out at a public airport like that. She usually is a very good dresser; You think the pregnancy has altered her sense of fashion? Haha. It wouldn't be to bad it if wasn't see through.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 30, 2007)

ick.


----------



## Nox (Nov 30, 2007)

That is picture has been circulating way before she had any pregnancy announcements on the horizon.

And anyway, I bet you anything that it was the flash that illuminated her panties like that, otherwise it wouldn't be so translucent-looking under there. Camera flashes always do that to jersey fabrics.


----------



## macface (Nov 30, 2007)

nice ass but not at the airport


----------



## monniej (Nov 30, 2007)

i think i've seen this on before. quite a while ago, in fact.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is picture has been circulating way before she had any pregnancy announcements on the horizon. 
And anyway, I bet you anything that it was the flash that illuminated her panties like that, otherwise it wouldn't be so translucent-looking under there. Camera flashes always do that to jersey fabrics.

Hi,
I remember the photo. That's a pre-preggers pic.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 30, 2007)

I will be the first to vote that she should have worn a slip under that dress. That was more than I needed to see of halle berry's ass, nice though it is. I think there may be a thread on this posted already. I'll see if I can find it kiddoes


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

She is still so pretty!


----------



## Anthea (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes I agree the flash highlited it but its not her best look for sure.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will be the first to vote that she should have worn a slip under that dress. That was more than I needed to see of halle berry's ass, nice though it is. I think there may be a thread on this posted already. I'll see if I can find it kiddoes



I agree!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

Oops, oh well, her butt looks nice anyways.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 3, 2007)

She's beautiful regardless, and this pic is old, she wasnt pregnant.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 3, 2007)

From the front it looks good. From the back...a bit too....accentuating..and not in a good way either.


----------



## mayyami (Dec 3, 2007)

She has a hot body, so she gets away with it =)


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 4, 2007)

haha. oh well she still looks hot. i hate that cap though.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 4, 2007)

i think she looks sexy.

VPL?

uh hello, have you seen what these famous chics have been doing lately?

halle berry is wearing underwear. she is polite and clean. She is a _lady._

thank you halle berry,

***applauds**


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 5, 2007)

lol i did not know halle hat such a big butt


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my god. o.0


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, bless her bum cat's heart. LOL


----------



## Kallisto (Jan 5, 2008)

The material (sheer or not) must be sooo comfy!


----------



## sara cassandra (Jan 6, 2008)

wow! that's so big No No!


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## Xuity (Jan 8, 2008)

The bad thing about it is that she probably wore a thong to minimize its line.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I know I have worn things that are black and wore black underthings thinking that would be the best bet. And in normal indoor lighting, as well as natural lighting, (like what is in my bedroom) you can't see anything underneath. Then, when a photo with a flash is taken, you see it all as if the outfit is completely see-thru! I would like to think that since I'm aware of it now, that it never happened again, but I'm sure there will times when it' slips by me unaware until we see pics. This is probably the perfect example of that.

She's amazing, and yet, still human, so I think it's more likely that she didn't know.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 11, 2008)

ewww !!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree about giving her the benefit of the doubt, but I don't think it's as much about the dress being sheer as it is about being clingy. That kind of material will hug every dip &amp; bump, and you have to be ultra careful with it. Probably hence the thong, but still didn't work. Oh well, otherwise, cute dress!


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't know thongs made VTL's.. Got to check myself in the mirror before I leave the house next time!!




.


----------

